# what type of bacon



## bkos (Jan 4, 2010)

I have tried ABTs only one time and found that the bacon was over powering since it was allready pre-smoked.  Do you guys get your bacon from the butcher or use the store bought that allready has smoke flavor?


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 4, 2010)

I use the cheapest store bought thin sliced bacon I can find for ABT's


----------



## rickw (Jan 4, 2010)

Same here.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 4, 2010)

I like the thin sliced stuff too The thick stuff does not seem to get done in time


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 4, 2010)

Whatever is cheapest...


----------



## gene111 (Jan 4, 2010)

have to agree with everyone thin & cheap!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olewarthog (Jan 4, 2010)

Ditto.... the cheap, thin stuff works best on ABTs


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 4, 2010)

Ditto! Thin and cheap.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thin and cheap here too.


----------



## nitrousinfected (Jan 4, 2010)

Thin and cheap, usually Plumrose or Corn King


----------



## langemr (Jan 5, 2010)

Dang, I usually buy the black label maple which runs me about 2.75.  Think next time I'll try the cheap way and see what happens.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bustintires (Jan 5, 2010)

used the thin cheap stuff as well. altho the maple cured was for sure goofy tasting.


----------



## bkos (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the help all.


----------



## freshmeat (Jan 15, 2010)

Enlighten a newbie.  

Bacon (on my current smoking capabilities 245-250 max) blows.

The fatties I have done are usually sliced, quick pan sear, topped with an over easy egg on toasted fresh bread.  (uhh, no I am not a cardiologist)

I did some bacon wrapped chicken breasts, bird was just OK, bacon was 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

I understand for my tastes bacon needs to have some crisp, can I achieve this after smoking by pulling out the torch and giving it a little encouragement?

The only reason I have not jumped all over ABT's for an appetizer is the rubber bacon gum phenomenon I'm experiencing at the temps my ride is capable of.

Ideas / advice?


----------



## hoser (Jan 15, 2010)

_I can only think that you're not leaving them in there long enough. My abt's are smoked at between 220-230, and the bacon does crisp up after awhile. Thinnest bacon possible will help._


----------



## morkdach (Jan 15, 2010)

like the others said on the bacon or sometimes i just sprinkle bacon bits on them


----------



## enterprise (Jan 15, 2010)

Precooked turkey bacon. It is usually cheaper that the rest and it is healthier for ya....if your into that kind of thing.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 15, 2010)

Chhhheeeeaaaaapppppppp


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jan 16, 2010)

Oscar Meyer , bought 10 lbs on sale $1.88 lb. I must have 15-20 frozen. 2 weeks ago it was 5+lb. I also  use it in summer for BLT's.


----------



## pepeskitty (Jan 16, 2010)

I would suggest leaving on a little longer.  You might also try to locate your hot spots and try to move the ABT's close to those spots near the end to crisp it up.  Of course, another idea would be throw them in a 400 degree oven for a few minutes at the end to finish up the bacon.


----------



## bkos (Jan 4, 2010)

I have tried ABTs only one time and found that the bacon was over powering since it was allready pre-smoked.  Do you guys get your bacon from the butcher or use the store bought that allready has smoke flavor?


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 4, 2010)

I use the cheapest store bought thin sliced bacon I can find for ABT's


----------



## rickw (Jan 4, 2010)

Same here.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 4, 2010)

I like the thin sliced stuff too The thick stuff does not seem to get done in time


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 4, 2010)

Whatever is cheapest...


----------



## gene111 (Jan 4, 2010)

have to agree with everyone thin & cheap!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olewarthog (Jan 4, 2010)

Ditto.... the cheap, thin stuff works best on ABTs


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 4, 2010)

Ditto! Thin and cheap.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thin and cheap here too.


----------



## nitrousinfected (Jan 4, 2010)

Thin and cheap, usually Plumrose or Corn King


----------



## langemr (Jan 5, 2010)

Dang, I usually buy the black label maple which runs me about 2.75.  Think next time I'll try the cheap way and see what happens.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bustintires (Jan 5, 2010)

used the thin cheap stuff as well. altho the maple cured was for sure goofy tasting.


----------



## bkos (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the help all.


----------



## freshmeat (Jan 15, 2010)

Enlighten a newbie.  

Bacon (on my current smoking capabilities 245-250 max) blows.

The fatties I have done are usually sliced, quick pan sear, topped with an over easy egg on toasted fresh bread.  (uhh, no I am not a cardiologist)

I did some bacon wrapped chicken breasts, bird was just OK, bacon was 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

I understand for my tastes bacon needs to have some crisp, can I achieve this after smoking by pulling out the torch and giving it a little encouragement?

The only reason I have not jumped all over ABT's for an appetizer is the rubber bacon gum phenomenon I'm experiencing at the temps my ride is capable of.

Ideas / advice?


----------



## hoser (Jan 15, 2010)

_I can only think that you're not leaving them in there long enough. My abt's are smoked at between 220-230, and the bacon does crisp up after awhile. Thinnest bacon possible will help._


----------



## morkdach (Jan 15, 2010)

like the others said on the bacon or sometimes i just sprinkle bacon bits on them


----------



## enterprise (Jan 15, 2010)

Precooked turkey bacon. It is usually cheaper that the rest and it is healthier for ya....if your into that kind of thing.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 15, 2010)

Chhhheeeeaaaaapppppppp


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jan 16, 2010)

Oscar Meyer , bought 10 lbs on sale $1.88 lb. I must have 15-20 frozen. 2 weeks ago it was 5+lb. I also  use it in summer for BLT's.


----------



## pepeskitty (Jan 16, 2010)

I would suggest leaving on a little longer.  You might also try to locate your hot spots and try to move the ABT's close to those spots near the end to crisp it up.  Of course, another idea would be throw them in a 400 degree oven for a few minutes at the end to finish up the bacon.


----------

